# Suggestion for member level icons



## hiv (27 Oct 2004)

How about poppies instead of maple leaves? Maybe just for Remembrance Day?

Just a thought...


----------



## fleeingjam (27 Oct 2004)

That would be cool, if it isnt too hard to do i guess. Good Idea.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2004)

Not a bad idea... I'll see if I can put it together some time before the 11th.


Cheers


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Oct 2004)

On another note, I much prefer the Maple leaves to the ?stars? that we had before, also with the change in colour to show activity, a lot of the changes that have been done recently have made the site look better, cutos to Mike for making it all happen.


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

I second ToRN's Kudos to mike.. I like the Canadianized look.


----------



## dq6t9 (27 Oct 2004)

What a grand ideas!! I hope they use it!! YUP i do!! lol!
much thoughts;
Mandee 4ever 8)  :blotto:  :warstory:  :dontpanic:  

 POPPY'S ARE THE BEST I HAVE THEM LIKE VERY WHERE IN MY ROOM!! LOL... no really im not joking poppies are like me mascott?? i dont no
BUBI


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Oct 2004)

:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2004)

I think Mandee's discovered the *other* use for poppies.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Oct 2004)

;D

Good one! Made me choke on my coffee lol.


----------



## 63 Delta (27 Oct 2004)

What exactly are the maple leafs for?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2004)

They're just a graphical representation of your group (E.G. Guest, Member, Sr. Member etc...)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Oct 2004)

Done. The Maple Leaf will be back after Nov 11th...


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

Beautiful..Good job mike.


----------



## hiv (28 Oct 2004)

Thanks a lot. I think they look splendid.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (28 Oct 2004)

An excellent way to remember our troops and show our patriotism.  Kudos to Mike and the entire staff for a well run site.

Cheers!!  LEST WE FORGET  

The Army Guy


----------



## dq6t9 (2 Nov 2004)

awsum 
o wow
way 2 go mike !! thats groovey
i love poppies!! hey no how about a poem now??,, along with the poppies i'z mean 
newayz
much thinking
mandee ;D 
GO POPPIES11


----------



## dutchie (2 Nov 2004)

Mandee said:
			
		

> awsum
> o wow
> way 2 go mike !! thats groovey
> i love poppies!! hey no how about a poem now??,, along with the poppies i'z mean
> ...



wow.

I have no idea what she just said.


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Nov 2004)

your guess is as good as mine ???

I think she said something about a poem, perhaps 'in flanders field'? but I don't know how she expects that to be accomplished, and where.


----------



## Morgs (2 Nov 2004)

Mandee said:
			
		

> awsum
> o wow
> way 2 go mike !! thats groovey
> i love poppies!! hey no how about a poem now??,, along with the poppies i'z mean
> ...



Mandee whatever you do... do not type like that in front of Rounder... i only mention this because i am very concerned for your safety.  ;D 
check it out: http://army.ca/forums/threads/21923/post-117203.html#msg117203


----------



## Burrows (3 Nov 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21847.0.html


----------

